
Too Many Passwords, One Startup Looks To Solve The Problem - ColinWright
http://www.forbes.com/sites/karstenstrauss/2013/06/25/too-many-passwords-one-startup-looks-to-solve-the-problem/
======
cryptokill
Hard to beat players like lastpass and others who already have so much market
share and don't charge for over 25 passwords...

------
DanBC
Perhaps I'm missing it but I can't seem to find any cryptographers working for
them.

That's a bit scary.

